# Mr. Bean performs CPR and AED



## Mike4123 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mr. Bean performs CPR and AED

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1mEqg8WArQ


I found it funny until he re-zapped the casualty..:sad:


----------



## stephenrb81 (Nov 4, 2008)

I use to LOVE watching Mr. Bean.....He was always freakin hilarious


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 4, 2008)

*Mastercard or Holiday Inn.......??!!*

BAAWWWWHAAAA!!!  I love Mr Bean!!  and him doing that CPR....... Priceless!!  But the question is this.......  Did he stay at a Holiday Inn last night or was it Mastercard!


----------

